# cheapest way to watch dvd movies on my laptop?



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi, the title of this thread speaks for itself, that is what I want to know. I don't know if I am in the right section of the forum to ask this so im sorry if I am in the wrong part. Is there freeware I can use to watch dvd movies on my laptop without paying a dime? Buy a dvd app or program/hardware for my laptop? OR buy a dvd converter wire to connect it from my dvd player machine to my laptop and watch dvd movies that way? I have a dell inspiron15 3000series windows 10 operating system/s. I tried to watch a movie for example on my laptop already but it would not work so I assume my laptop did not come with a dvd player feature


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes there are many free apps you can download, if you a playing a dvd for the first time you my need to set up the region on the drive 1 2 3 etc.

you can download vlc media player 

https://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.en-GB.html


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I use MPC-HC. VLC (as noted above) and Pot Player are all free.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

JimE said:


> I use MPC-HC. VLC (as noted above) and Pot Player are all free.


I too use MPC-HC.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Stancestans said:


> I too use MPC-HC.


Can anyone please educate what is MPC-HC?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Player_Classic


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

vanukuru.vinod said:


> Can anyone please educate what is MPC-HC?


Try Googling it.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Stancestans said:


> Try Googling it.


Hurrah! Got it from Microsoft store....

Media Player Classic - Home Cinema software


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

I use MPC-HC and VLC, both of which are free.


----------

